# Word, Word Of God, Shabad, Naam :Exploration



## Sikh80 (Mar 9, 2008)

hir dieAw pRB Dwrhu pwKx hm qwrhu kiF lyvhu sbid suBwie jIau ]4]5]12] (447-2, Awsw, mÚ 4)

O Lord God, shower Your Mercy upon me; I am just a stone. Please, carry me across, and lift me up with ease, through the Word of the Shabad. ||4||5||12||




  ijs kI vsqu pRBu ley suAwmI jn aubry sbdu kmwie jIau ] (447-10, Awsw, mÚ 4)​ God, the Master, unto whom all things belong, shall take them away; the Lord's servant is redeemed by living the Word of the Shabad.

gurmuiK buiD pweIAY Awpu gvweIAY sbdy rihAw smweI ] (448-14, Awsw, mÚ 4)
  The Gurmukh obtains wisdom, and eliminates his self-conceit, and remains absorbed in the Shabad.

qyrw sbdu Agocru gurmuiK pweIAY nwnk nwim smwie jIau ] (448-14, Awsw, mÚ 4)
   The Gurmukh obtains Your incomprehensible Shabad; O Nanak, he remains merged in the Naam.​

The above line also contains 'shabad' that is appearing without any pre-fix. It should have same meaning as in the above lines.​


----------



## Sikh80 (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi,
The post has returned unanswered. I had tried to send a similar post about 3 months back and it also returned back without any answer.

I shall be highly oblidged if someone who knows and can share the information that is needed by Gurmukhi reading Sangat.
English Translation has done a great damage.

Regards.


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 9, 2008)

Sacha Shabad is the Unspoken speech and the Unwritten Law that visits every heart and soul. The heart of the soul must be pure to benefit from its pureness. 
Page 1133, Line 12
ਦੈਤ ਪੁਤ੍ਰੁ ਪ੍ਰਹਲਾਦੁ ਗਾਇਤ੍ਰੀ ਤਰਪਣੁ ਕਿਛੂ ਨ ਜਾਣੈ ਸਬਦੇ ਮੇਲਿ ਮਿਲਾਇਆ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
दैत पुत्रु प्रहलादु गाइत्री तरपणु किछू न जाणै सबदे मेलि मिलाइआ ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥
Ḏaiṯ puṯar parahlāḏ gā&shy;iṯarī ṯarpaṇ kicẖẖū na jāṇai sabḏė mėl milā&shy;i&shy;ā. ||1|| rahā&shy;o.
Prahlaad, the demon's son, knew nothing of the Hindu morning prayer, the Gayatri, and nothing about ceremonial water-offerings to his ancestors; but through the Word of the Shabad, he was united in the Lord's Union. ||1||Pause||

Page 1342, Line 8
ਸਚੈ ਸਬਦਿ ਸਚੁ ਕਮਾਵੈ ॥
सचै सबदि सचु कमावै ॥
Sacẖai sabaḏ sacẖ kamāvai.
Through the True Word of the Shabad, one practices Truth.
*Guru Nanak Dev*   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]


----------



## Sikh80 (Mar 9, 2008)

I would prefer that only the one who is clear about these words/terms should answer this else let it go. It is likely to unfold something important.
Regards


----------



## Sikh80 (Mar 19, 2008)

nwnk nwmu bIij mn AMdir scY sbid suBwey ]2] (568-16, vfhMsu, mÚ 3)
O Nanak, plant the seed of the Name within your mind, and adorn yourself with the True Word of the Shabad. ||2||

The question is posed again as to what are the terms as stated in the above posts.I do not think if anyone is likely to argue on this as no one is clear.Any member, who is in know of these, may kindly like to throw some light.
Kindly explain/elucidate.



​


----------



## Sikh80 (Mar 19, 2008)

On second thought I am putting the following lines to maintain the continuity of the context in which these terms and words appear as stated in the above post.

  hir nwmu iDAwey mMin vswey bUJY gur bIcwrw ] (568-15, vfhMsu, mÚ 3)
  Meditating on the Lord's Name, and enshrining Him within your mind, you shall come to understand the Guru's Teachings.

mnmuK KyqI vxju kir Qwky iqRsnw BuK n jwey ] (568-16, vfhMsu, mÚ 3)
  The self-willed manmukhs have grown weary of this farming and trade; their hunger and thirst will not go away.

nwnk nwmu bIij mn AMdir scY sbid suBwey ]2] (568-16, vfhMsu, mÚ 3)
  O Nanak, plant the seed of the Name within your mind, and adorn yourself with the True Word of the Shabad. ||2||

hir vwpwir sy jn lwgy ijnw msqik mxI vfBwgo rwm ] (568-17, vfhMsu, mÚ 3)
  Those humble beings engage in the Lord's Trade, who have the jewel of such pre-ordained destiny upon their foreheads.

gurmqI mnu inj Gir visAw scY sbid bYrwgo rwm ] (568-18, vfhMsu, mÚ 3)
Under Guru's Instruction, the soul dwells in the home of the self; through the True Word of the Shabad, she becomes unattached.​


----------



## pk70 (Mar 19, 2008)

Sikh 80 ji

I just wrote one answer what I could think of at this time, where it has gone?
Let me try again.
Shabad is used in Guru Granth Sahib mainly for Waheguru and Guru teachings. If there is no prefix Guru, it may be for Waheguru, it depends in what context it is used.
In context of Waheguru/Nam" shabdo suhawa sda sohla Satguru sunayeea (GGSJI 919)
In context of Guru teaching/ His praise= Shabde hee Naon upjai (GGSJi 644)


----------

